# Suche "addieren Script" für eine Webseite - gerne gegen Bezahlung



## xtshop (15. April 2014)

Guten Tag,
ich bin Neuling in diesem Thema.

Ich würde einen html Code benötigen, der 4 verschiedene Arbeitgeber anzeigt. 
Man kann so jeden Monatstag (bis 31) die jeweiligen Stunden eingeben.
Ganz unten soll die Gesamtsumme erscheinen, nachdem man einen Button betätigt.

Evtl wäre es sehr vorteilhaft wenn Sie die Möglichkeit haben das Script evtl noch mit Grafik, Aussehen verfeinern können.

Gerne auch gegen Bezahlung. 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. April 2014)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich lässt sich das nicht mit HTML realisieren, da wird eher Javascript und/oder eine serverseitige Sprache benötigt.

Kanz konkret gefragt, möchtest du das dies jemand für dich erstellt?

Grüße


----------

